# New Urbanism "Villages"



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

These are master-planned towns built in the New Urbanism Style

Background



> New Urbanism is an urban design movement which promotes walkable neighborhoods containing a range of housing and job types. It arose in the United States in the early 1980s, and has gradually informed many aspects of real estate development, urban planning, and municipal land-use strategies.


 - Wikipedia

These are examples of New Urbanism

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Examples_of_New_Urbanism


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Seaside, Florida*









DestinGulfProperties.com


Dahon TR in Seaside Fl by tango_28, on Flickr


Seaside FL Sunset by spensaf, on Flickr


Seaside Spring Break (sweet light sight) by HamWithCam, on Flickr


Seaside Spring Break (roof tops) by HamWithCam, on Flickr


Seaside Blue Skies (meeting room) by HamWithCam, on Flickr


Seaside (sweet light) by HamWithCam, on Flickr


Seaside (Chapel) by HamWithCam, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Rosemary Beach, FL
*









SouthWaltonDreams.com


Rosemary Beach FL by thebestbeach, on Flickr


Rosemary Beach FL by thebestbeach, on Flickr


Rosemary Beach FL by thebestbeach, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Hampstead, Alabama*























































Hampstead Facebook


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Is "new urbanism" a euphemism for sprawl? It certainly seems like a clever marketing spin. None of these places look particularly walkable. Residents will still have to drive to get basic services. Nothing 'new' about that!


----------



## thebackdoorman (Jan 26, 2005)

They look extraordinarily fake. Like made of cardboard for a movie set.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

They look pretty nice to me.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

thebackdoorman said:


> They look extraordinarily fake. Like made of cardboard for a movie set.


Fake or just different?


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Major Deegan said:


> Is "new urbanism" a euphemism for sprawl? It certainly seems like a clever marketing spin. None of these places look particularly walkable. Residents will still have to drive to get basic services. Nothing 'new' about that!


 Quite the opposite really. 



> *NEW URBANISM promotes the creation and restoration of diverse, walkable, compact, vibrant, mixed-use communities composed of the same components as conventional development, but assembled in a more integrated fashion, in the form of complete communities. These contain housing, work places, shops, entertainment, schools, parks, and civic facilities essential to the daily lives of the residents, all within easy walking distance of each other. New Urbanism promotes the increased use of trains and light rail, instead of more highways and roads. Urban living is rapidly becoming the new hip and modern way to live for people of all ages. Currently, there are over 4,000 New Urbanist projects planned or under construction in the United States alone, half of which are in historic urban centers.*
> 
> http://www.newurbanism.org/newurbanism.html


New Urbanism is a wonderful movement. Hope to see lots of info, pics and contributions in this thread.

A couple more articles of interest:

[URL="http://newurbanismblog.com/"]New Urbanism blog[/URL]

[URL="http://articles.latimes.com/2011/jan/23/business/la-fi-himi-polyzoides-20110123"]Livable cities[/URL]


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Prospect New Town - Longmont, CO*





































architizer.com




























wikipedia


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

skymantle, thank you for not hating at first sight :lol:

I honestly love this


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ You're welcome musiccity. I'm a huge fan too. If anyone gave New Urbanism some consideration they'd realise how brilliant it really is.

Please keep posting. People need to learn more about this wonderful movement that can help create better living environments for everyone on the planet. :cheers:


----------



## LouDagreat (Jan 30, 2013)

The styles in Prospect New Town look vibrant and welcoming. If Prospect Town is the model for New Urbanism I believe it'll be an attractive alternative to surban sprawl. There's enough privacy with single story homes with density for easy commute to stores and community centers.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Verrado, AZ*


















































































verrado.com


----------



## jumping_jack (Apr 7, 2007)

musiccity said:


>


beautiful, reminds me of this:



















:drool:


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

musiccity said:


> *Verrado, AZ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only we could get every CVS to be this dense.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

socrates#1fan said:


> If only we could get every CVS to be this dense.


I know right! CVS takes up like a quarter of my town


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

Wasn't Seaside, FL the main location for Truman Show filming? The central square very much reminds me of the set.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

The Netherlands put up a national program in the mid-1980s to build 20-30 of these downs.

It was a program aimed at building "new room" for the Dutch population (Netherlands was suffering a severe shortage of housing as household size had shrunk and many more people were living by themselves or as single parents etc)

The philosophies of these towns (VINEX) was:
- building them close to mass transit (train lines, subways)
- providing different housing options
- offering spaces for new architectural forms that played with water, "rough green" etc.
- being located close enough to big cities to act as escape valves for demographic pressures in these towns

They have unique looking and awesome design.

My city is the location of one of them, *De Reeshof* 

(Google MAps)

View within the region (yellow: build-out official urban areas including industrial parks)









Master plan 









The street plan is build with just a few through-streets. The rest allows only easy crossing for pedestrians and bikes, there are 11km of segregated bike paths within the project.

Single-detached houses with backyard canal








(C) Cast

Row houses








(c) Cast

More semi-detached houses, with "bike priority" street design








(c) Cast

Single-detached houses (just 5% of the development provide this typology)








(c) Cubra


"Anti-traffic" typical measure: cars can't take shortcuts









New school (opened 2013)









Low rise flat area









Community center









Aerial view of area still to be developed (train station Tilburg Reeshof, that serves the development, can be on lower right)








(c) NieuwbouwTilburg


More low-rises









Sports' center










The commercial center (location Google Maps), it is nice, but I hate they built flats over the stores, makes it look bad


----------



## bolg (Aug 21, 2012)

*Jakriborg*




























I don't mind architects reusing old style elements in new designs but this is way too much pastische for my taste.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Great posts guys!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Here are notes about New Urbanism from my architecture class:

A type of compact neighborhood design 
pioneered by Miami architects Andres Duany 
and Elizabeth Plater-Zyberk. New Urbanism 
replaces the typical suburban subdivision with 
more diverse environments which mix 
residential and commercial buildings 
hypothetically providing a walkable community 
where people live, work and play.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Jakriborg, Sweden*

Jakriborg by Anders Bengtsson, auf Flickr

Jakriborg 3 by Peter Hillhagen, auf Flickr

Jakriborg by Anders Bengtsson, auf Flickr


*Poundbury, UK*

Poundbury by diamond geezer, auf Flickr

Poundbury_ALL0068 by JonathanLClarke, auf Flickr

Poundbury_ALL0103 by JonathanLClarke, auf Flickr


*Brandevoort, Netherlands*

brandevoort, Helmond by Gerben of the lake, auf Flickr

Brandevoort by Jeroen Mul, auf Flickr

Brandevoort by Jeroen Mul, auf Flickr + https://flic.kr/p/rqakyU


There's various more New Urbanist settlements like that in Europe, all new.
Like Le-Plessis Robinson near Paris. But nothing's like the theme park stuff you find in China.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

For those who are interested, the Center for New Urbanism offers accreditation together with the University of Miami. 

More here: http://www.cnu.org/accreditation


----------



## DeveloperDubai (Jun 18, 2015)

Looking very simple and also butifull


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Main thread has been updated.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127970459#post127970459


Please add more contributions!


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

_Well, there's much more to show, so I'll revive the thread!_

*Alys Beach*

_Florida, USA_









djflowerz, on Flickr









djflowerz, on Flickr









djflowerz, on Flickr









djflowerz, on Flickr









djflowerz, on Flickr
​


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

*I'on*

_Mount Pleasant, South Carolina_









William Means Real Estate, on Flickr









William Means Real Estate, on Flickr









William Means Real Estate, on Flickr
​


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

*Cayala*

_Guatemala_









by tlphoto96, on Flickr









by tlphoto96, on Flickr









by tlphoto96, on Flickr









by tlphoto96, on Flickr









by tlphoto96, on Flickr









by tlphoto96, on Flickr
​


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

*S:t Erik Area*

_Stockholm, Sweden_































































​


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Fabulous additions Notgnirracen! Thank you.
I just love New Urbanism when done right. It so often goes hand in hand with wonderful, sustainable and human-scale architecture. Developing countries should use it way more often, they are the ones that create new cities all the time - and do so much wrong all the time.

Let's keep this thread alive, it's an amazing topic! kay:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

erbse said:


> Brandevoort by Jeroen Mul, auf Flickr


By recent standards in urbanism, and even by regular Dutch standards, this looks like such a failure: tiny sidewalks overtaken by parked cars, no option for pedestrians except for the road, no bike lanes...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The road is a shared space. There's hardly any great traffic, as it's a mostly pedestrianised settlement. It's an alternative to single family home sprawl you see anywhere else. And it's pretty good in that regard, creating qualities of a small town that is much older.

Europeans need to rediscover the qualities of their classical urbanism. Modernism was a great failure in urban planning mostly.


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

erbse said:


> Developing countries should use it way more often, they are the ones that create new cities all the time - and do so much wrong all the time.


Yep, that makes me think of a plan by Duany Plater-Zyberk for the gradual development of a city block in Haiti. The proposal was made shortly after the earthquake, but it hasn't been implemented.

*City Block*

_Port au Prince, Haiti_













































​


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

_Anyway, here are some more communities:_

*Kentlands*

_Gaithersburg, Maryland_

Founded: *1988 *








































































​


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

*Heulebrug*

_Vlaanderen, Belgium_

Founded: *1998*













































​


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

*St. Alban's Neighborhood*

_Davidson, North Carolina_








































































​


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

erbse said:


> The road is a shared space. There's hardly any great traffic, as it's a mostly pedestrianised settlement. It's an alternative to single family home sprawl you see anywhere else. And it's pretty good in that regard, creating qualities of a small town that is much older.


Yeah I'm not having this "sharing" thanks. I have a three year old and I don't want to walk him between cars. I live in a similar residential area with tiny sidewalks and little traffic and I know how dangerous it is, even if cars feel "rare". 
But I agree that had I not been a parent I too wouldn't be able to notice the negatives I now see in that pic. It's a bit counterintuitive - for example, so far the most dangerous places I have experienced with my child are pedestrian public spaces with bycicles allowed.
The place we're talking about is easily fixable, on paper - the road can be made one direction, with one lane for driving and one lane dedicated to parking in proper parking spots, which would let the sidewalks free.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, yeah, that could be a solution. As a parent myself I know that feeling. Seeing danger everywhere doesn't help your kid though. They just need to run around and discover the world and its ups and flaws themself at times.

Though they shouldn't widen such a road. I guess they wanted to create a somewhat natural, organic feeling, like you'd find in any older small town of the region. They did well in this regard, concerning the atmosphere.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ I think their concern was entirely aesthetic and in that regards it is a success. As for kid-friendly urbanism, I agree with your general feeling but not with the particular idea of letting the kid run around without thinking of potential dangers, a middle ground can be found between that and not letting him run because of the dangers - which I am sure you too can agree with.


----------

